# Unemployed and Looking for Work in San Diego, CA



## BigBen00 (Oct 10, 2009)

I am currently unemployed with a background in retail sales and management in the 'wireless' cell phone industry. A little over a year ago I started an independent clothing company and am working on making my dreams come true, However, I am completely self taught and I know I am missing some know-how and technical aspects of screen printing, and I cant make my dreams come true without a little cash (unemployment is not cutting it). 

I am looking for an opportunity to work with a full production screen printing shop and learn the ins and outs of the processes and business. 
I am a fast learner and eager to put my skills to work any way possible for the right 'coach'
I am a hard worker and very outgoing and very very eager to learn.

If you or anyone you know in the SD area is interested in seeing my resume or contacting me for an interview please PM me and I will gladly send over my resume!
Ben


----------

